
The Earth Will Remember Humans for the Mess We Left Behind - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-08-28/calling-this-era-the-anthropocene-is-a-confession-of-human-harm
======
maxharris
George Carlin on "saving the planet":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W33HRc1A6c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W33HRc1A6c)

